# PTO Pop out



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

Hi Guys, 
I've got a Ford 1920 with a PTO that likes to pop out of gear. I may know what the issue is. During the installation of my motor I noticed the pilot bearing was way too loose in the flywheel. I pushed it in with my fingers, and if I wasn't careful it would fall out. In fact the pilot bearing did fall out when I pulled out my clutch alignment tool, and I had to work it back in with a screwdriver with the clutch installed. Not fun! The old bearing was seized in, and my guess is it was spinning on the outer race 

Now I am pretty sure the PTO input shaft made it into the pilot bearing, and it did not fall out when I mated the motor to the transmission. If it had fallen out I'd be hearing it rattling around in there. There are no funny noises coming out of the clutch housing. But that said maybe the pilot bearing is walking up and down the PTO shaft inside the flywheel bearing race, and the PTO shaft is kicking backwards as a result. It's anyone's guess and all imagination at this point. Consequently the motor is coming out because the rings are dead and the blow by is ridiculous. I'll know what's going on once that happens. 

I'll let the attached video do the rest of the talking:


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Is there an adjustment on the pto linkage that can be tightened up? Sounds like it is not quite going into gear.


----------



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

Pulled the motor today and lookie what I found. The pilot bearing had fallen out and all sorts of bad things were taking place. I'm going to guess this is the culprit and the reason the pto would not engage


----------



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

More updates on this.. With the motor out I slid the PTO shaft into the transmission and engaged the PTO lever. Manually I tried to spin the shaft and I can hear and feel the gears not engaging properly with the coupler that is supposed to bind the rear and front PTO shafts.

I will be pulling the rear PTO shaft to see what's going on. Too windy right now to drain the transaxle. I'll post updates after this wind storm lets up and I get the PTO out.

In short I was wrong on my last post. The pilot bearing was not the issue..


----------



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

Tomorrow the cover is coming off the rear gear box. From what I've read I can access and extract the pto guts once the 3 point arms come off


----------



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

Well guys.. it's pretty bad. But at least the problem is apparent. I cleaned the countershaft bits out of my transmission housing. I'll need a new PTO countershaft gear, and I'll need to find out why the clutch is not disengaging which is what caused this in the first place. A sensible question would be to the previous owner with respect to their egregious nievity, neglect, and abuse.


----------



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

New gear and counter shaft are ordered. New bearings as well. 

There were a few tolerance issues I noticed on the PTO output shaft. Take a look at the engagement fork and give me your opinion if it should be replaced 

Pretty deep groove from making contact with the gear


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

if you are worried about the wear, have someone braze the wear points and then file back to size, if you have the oxy gear, so much better to do it yourself.


----------



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

Unfortunately all I have is MIG. I found a replacement on Ebay for $36 shipped. Seems reasonable. Thanks for the reply though


----------



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

Well the PTO spins now. That's an improvement. No motor yet... it will arrive next week. Then I'll see how bad it grinds


----------

